# Ping G20 alternatives



## a-spencer

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a new set of Irons, and have seen the Ping G20 irons.

I used to play of a 14 handicap when I was younger and playing regularly, but these days I don't play that often and would probably be more of a 24-28 handicapper. I wish to start playing more regularly now and want a new set of Irons.

What alternatives are out there for the Ping G20s? I looked at the i20's for mid handicapped players, and with playing a bit more regularly would probably suit an iron for the handicap range 14-18 so I don't want to go for something that I will soon grow out of so to speak.

Ideally though, I would like something that would provide a little more flight. With my current swing, I don't tend to break my wrists as much as I should resulting in a lower trajectory flight.

Thanks in advance.


----------

